# New Years Weekend Pier and Surf Shark Fishing Tips



## Patton81 (Dec 28, 2014)

Does anyone have any tips for shark fishing around Pensacola this time of year? 

We will be fishing all day and all night Thursday, Friday, and Saturday for the New Years weekend. We will be yaking baits out or fishing from the pier if the surf is too rough.

Any tips on bait placements or best baits for wintertime would be appreciated?

Also, anything else that would be helpful for wintertime panhandle shark fishing.

Where is a good place around Pensacola to get shark bait?

What types of sharks are still in the surf this time of year? Sandbars, Tigers, and makos? Anything else?

Are there any other big fish to be caught this time of year from the pier or surf? Tarpon or jack Crevalle?

Thanks for all your input.


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

No shark fishing from the piers. Alot of people fish from the beach in between Navarre and Pcola Beach.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Panama City Beach piers allow shark fishing, but Pensacola & Navarre don't. Not really sure why.


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

ThaFish said:


> Panama City Beach piers allow shark fishing, but Pensacola & Navarre don't. Not really sure why.


 Navarre does I think. Pcola dont b cause they, (SRIA) don't want tourist even knowing there's sharks out there. I make it my duty to show tourist sharks. They ask about dolphins,:whistling: Dont know nuthing.:no:


----------



## Patton81 (Dec 28, 2014)

I fished there this summer and The Navarre pier said it was okay to shark fish. They closed at 11, right when the shark fishing gets good.

The Pensacola pier had signs that said no shark fishing but didn't seem to care as long as you weren't yaking 15lb baits out


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

I don't get it. If its law leagle, Who cares? Its just a pier rule because of Griswalds, (Tourist). Its a wonder we can harvest a fish at all there. I'll not say that too loud. U can also cut bait but not a keeper fish without a size limit on it. IE, Mullet. If its bait u can cut it up. Just cant fillet it.  That place is no way a fishing pier as it used to be. Just as Our economy, Its got to get better.


----------



## turksgonefishin (Mar 1, 2013)

Patton81 said:


> Does anyone have any tips for shark fishing around Pensacola this time of year?
> 
> We will be fishing all day and all night Thursday, Friday, and Saturday for the New Years weekend. We will be yaking baits out or fishing from the pier if the surf is too rough.
> 
> ...


Last year about this time while i was fishing for reds, i had my by 30 Penn Fathom 60lb. braid dumped by something huge. I know there are sharks out there but i been here too long now and i don't know if i can get my self to yak out any more baits for the year. As for bait you can still catch rays out there so i would try and catch those. Don't know about any other big fish but the bull reds are pretty fun to catch and the big black drums also.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

I remember 20 years ago on the Russell pier ( Panama City) at night people shark fishing. There was a guy in a jon boat that would take everyones line way out equally spaced apart. Not sure if anything like that happens there anymore. 20 years ago at least. 
Not sure about winter sharking. Cold at night


----------



## spinfactor (Sep 22, 2013)

I'm not a big fan of fishing Pensacola pier at all after the crap pier attended gave me one early summer morning. After paying for a walk on the attended told me to hold out my hand so he could attach blue ribbon to my wrist. I politely informed him that I was merrily walking out to verify bait in the area or not and was immediately leaving for Pickens. Attended rudely told me not on his pier without wearing tag. I told him I'd safely tuck it away in my pocket and promised if misplaced is purchase another. He again rudely told me to either hold out my hand or leave. I informed him I changed my mind and wanted a refund. He again rudely told me no refund and asked if I could read while pointing to a sign that said no refunds. I got disgusted and have not returned nor am I interested.


----------

